# PPB Kirks Point Sat



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Planning to fish Kirks Point Saturday morning. Might head down towards the Point Wilson Explosive Pier this time. Havent fished that side much.

Anyone interested 

Cheers Kelly


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

I can't make it... never fished there though.

Back in the 60s, my Grandfather was in charge of the explosives pier at Pt Wilson. He used to go down there on weekends armed with a number of handlines. According to the stories he used to tell, he had pylons marked with electrical tape of different colours to denote - whiting, snapper, salmon etc. Apparently he used to feed the neighbourhood each time he returned... It must've been good fishing, coz he caught didly squat when he took me fishing as a kid! 

Good luck.

(Nice PB addition!)


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Hiya Gone, if Friday is wiped out (it looks as though it will be) I'm up for either Kirks Point or Pt Wilson on Sat morning. I'm off to Geelong after that


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Hey Poddy i will be getting there at 5:30-6am. If you are unsure of where to go i have marked it in the fishing diary.

Cheers Kelly


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks Gone, when I launch will direction will ya be? I probably wont get there first light and maybe an hour or two behind ya. With directions, is it also via the Pt Wilson Rd then a turn off down another? Re the fishing, I'm probably going looking for flatties on the troll (and to explore a bit), and have also heard about a little reef to have a look at about a km out from the ramp marked by a pylon. In trying to work out me lures, how does the depth of Kirks compare to the Cook in terms of how far out ya have to go to find water of say 5-10m? I can't remember if ya got my mobile so it's in a PM. Anyone else keen? 

Gar, I'll be looking for different colored tapes about the place!


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

sure im interested Gone, especially after such good results out your way mate, but ive promised a friend i would take him to a few spots in his new boat :lol: how funnys that, i buy a kayak, he buys a boat and he wants ME to show him where im fishing....thats hilarious

Goodluck on the hunt...


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

Out of interest, are yakkers able to get close to Point Wilson and Point Cook piers? or is there an exclusion zone?


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Hey Poddy here is a bit of reading for you its a bit old but gives you a good idea.

Directions are simple  go past Little River Exit then you come to Pt Willson Exit take this exit and drive as far as you can, youll come to a cross road,straight ahead is a restricted area  turne left and this will bring you to the boat ramp.

If you have any problems give me a call ill PM my number to you.
Might Start at the marker to the left where i caught the gummy.

Hey GarFish i think there is a exclusion zone around Point willson pier but not the RAAF pier, could be wrong looking into it.

Cheers Kelly


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks Kelly, that info is the goods! I have a GW copy, but between it living in the car, shed and house....err I've misplaced it :shock: Catch ya Sat AM


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

From memory, I think I read/heard of a 500m exclusion zone at Pt Wilson.... that's why I thought I'd ask...

Not sure.

Just plead ignorance....

"Whoops... have I drifted that far? I thought this was the RAAF pier.... what? Pt Wilson? Could I get a lift back?" :lol:


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Saturday 
Northwesterly wind of 5 to 10 knots increasing to 10 to 15 knots at night. Waves
half to 1 metre.

Looking good


----------



## Mushi (Aug 31, 2005)

> "Whoops... have I drifted that far? I thought this was the RAAF pier.... what? Pt Wilson? Could I get a lift back?"
> :lol:


If the western water piggies are anything like the docklands ones, they'll be more than happy to give you a lift 

Good luck boys, interested to see how you go


----------

